# (:-I + [:-] + <>:{(} + @;->    >>    &-|



## Captain Picard (11 März 2003)

http://www.rhusmann.de/kuerzel/kuer6hpv.htm
gruß
cp


----------



## SprMa (11 März 2003)

Na das ist doch was für mich als alter Trekkie!

  =/\=


Matthias


----------



## technofreak (11 März 2003)

\V/   
Gruß
tf


----------

